# Re-reading books... Am I the only one who doesn't?



## Heidi (Dec 16, 2008)

As far as I can remember, I don't think I've ever re-read a book in my entire life.  I have been surprised by the number of posts where people re-read a book or a series.  Am I in the minority on this one? 

There are too many things I want to read to go back and read something I've already been through once.  

Very interesting?  Am I all alone here?


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Generally, I don't. The exception (so far) is the Outlander series, which I love. I re-read it after several years after I recommended it to some friends. Enough time had passed that I didn't remember all the details of the story.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I re-read books I like, on occasion. I have a poor memory, so I don't remember a lot of details, and rarely remember the endings. Right now I am re-reading Salem's Lot.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*There are very few books that I'd want to re-read. Right now I'm re-reading Outlander because of the book klub and since I read it a few years ago, it's actually enough time in between to make me want to read the book again.*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

When I was young, I read and re-read my Nancy Drews endlessly. I have even re-read many of them as an adult. I've read all the Harry Potter books and listened to them all on CD (does that count as re-reading?).

When I finish a book I really like, I'll often go back and re-read bits and pieces that I enjoyed, right after finishing the book. It sort of keeps the memory alive.

But other than that, I'm not big on re-reading. There are too many books out there to read for the first time!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't generally re-read though I did re-read each HP just before the next one came out.

I've also bought books and started reading them and thought, 'did I read this?'. I'm never sure so I keep reading.  Sometimes I realize I have but can't remember what happens so I read it again.  I don't like it when the books, usually paperback, have the first chapter of the next in the series because I invariably read it and then can't remember if I read the whole thing, or just the chapter.

Every now and then I'll read a book again because it's just so good. . . . like I expect I'll read The Thirteenth Tale again.  I've also read the Foundation series more than once as well as the Robot Novels and the mysteries set in the same universe.  Hey!  Are they Kindlized?. . . .going to check. . . .

Ann


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

One of the nice things about living as long as I have is that after about 18 months to 2 years, I can re-read a book and not remember anything about it from previous reads.  I am currently doing that with the Harry Bosch series by Michael Connelly.  Luckily, I use my wife and daughters' names frequently, so I haven't forgotten them (yet).


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I've just re-read "Harlot's Ghost" on the Kindle since reading it first in the initial publication. I'm still upset that Mailer never continued the story as he promised...I'[ve always wondered what would have happened if Harry found Hugh in Moscow, and how he would resolve the situation with Kittredge's affair.


There are a few books that I'll probably read again now that they're available for the Kindle. "Skinny Legs and All" and "Jitterbug Perfume", for instance.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a tendency of re-reading books if I mention them in my journal and I come upon the entries a couple of years later. Usually my journals include a quick and straight to the point review of the book, so I like to re-read a book, compare my impressions of the books and seeing what I missed the first read around. Its odd looking at my impressions of a book at the age of 12-13 and then comparing to what I think of a book some seven years later after a re-read.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

I love to re-read my favorite series - it's like visiting with old friends again. Those would be Outlander, Song of Fire and Ice and Harry Potter. Although since HP isn't going to be on the Kindle any time soon, I really don't know when (if!) I'll be re-reading those again. Sigh....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

There are only a few that I have in what I call my "Cast Away" collection (so if I ever get marooned on a Pacific Island, I'd want to make sure I've got them with me - or at least a solar charger for my Kindle!). Unfortunately, a lot of them aren't available on Kindle:

The Mote In God's Eye (read so many times the DT paperback is held together with a rubber band)
Battlefield Earth (movie sucked, love the book)
Genellan series by Scott G. Gier (some of the most under-rated sci-fi I've seen)
Red Storm Rising (satisfies the Cold Warrior in me)

...and a couple more, but it's time to go eat!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't reread many.  I have a couple I have reread but most it is once and done.  I do tend to keep them in case I ever get to the point I want to reread any of them, but sadly that day never seems to come.  There are always too many new ones that I want to read.  Most of the time I find if I reread a book it isn't as good as the first time I read it.  Why I rarely re-watch movies or TV once I've seen it I'm ready to move on.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I rarely read a book over again.  I had started Outlander when this group first talked about it and read to about location 600.  I am starting over now and do not remember much at all until I come to it and then my mind is refreshed.  I am having a hard time reading this because I had read this part before.


----------



## GrammieCheryl (Dec 17, 2008)

I used to re-read books, if they were good enough to warrant it, but since I have had my Kindle, I have way too much to read for the first time to even think about a re-read.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Actually, I re-read things more often than I read new things.  In fact, the first several books I bought on my Kindle were books I already owned.

I live alone, so I mostly use my oven to store off season clothing, so I eat out a lot, and I always take a book.  I have found that it's a far more relaxing meal if I eat with people I already know, so to speak, rather than strangers.  This may explain why I don't date much, either, now that I think about it.

Oscar Wilde has this to say:
"If one cannot enjoy reading a book over and over again, there is no use in reading it at all."


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I was a re-reader, but I'm not sure if I will reread much now that I have a K.  I'm buying new books a lot faster than I can read them at the moment.  It might be awhile before I actually get back to my old favorites.  If I catch one of my faves in the $1-$2 range I nab it.  I would like to eventually do away with all my DTBs.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sebat said:


> I was a re-reader, but I'm not sure if I will reread much now that I have a K. I'm buying new books a lot faster than I can read them at the moment. It might be awhile before I actually get back to my old favorites. If I catch one of my faves in the $1-$2 range I nab it. I would like to eventually do away with all my DTBs.


You took the words right out of my mouth, sebat. I've been a huge re-reader since I was a child, but now that I have Kindle, I think I could read free books alone and not run out for a very long time. It's just so easy - not in the mood for that book I just bought? Buy another one! I suspect that sooner or later I'll get the irresistible urge to re-read an old favorite, though.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

When I'm tired and don't really want to concentrate on a new book, I'll pull out a favorite. I will also reread books that are a series if the next one is a long time coming out just to refresh my memory on characters. I have several books that I love to read over and over. One is Ashes in the Wind by Kathleen Woodiwiss. I bought it right away. I like all of her books and will probably buy them for the Kindle even though I have them in hard back already.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I tend to re-read books if I like them enough.  Some books I re-read on a regular basis like Watership Down or American Psycho.  Its one of the reasons I got my Kindle, because I have way too many books that I just can't get rid of since I re-read them and I just didn't have the space for another bookshelf.  Now I don't have to feel guilty hoarding my books lol.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Every year or two I go through my books and get rid of any that don't pass a simple test. Will I reread this? If not, away it goes. 

This system works great. I have about 800 books on my shelves and more in boxes. And I fully intend to reread each and every one of them as soon as they stop publishing new ones!


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I used to reread constantly.  Now I rarely ever do--there are too many books I've never read that I'd really like to.  I just don't have the time to reread.


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

I think the only thing I have ever reread is a text book.  I don't have nearly enough time to read what I want to.  There is no way I could read something a second time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I have reread many of my favorite books multiple times. I am still obsessed with Harry Potter and will probably reread the whole series around the time the new movie comes out. Jane Eyre, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory and The Little House books are other reread favs.

There are also many, many books that once I have read them I will never read them again. Gone With The Wind, Edgar Sawtelle and Deep End of the Ocean to name a few.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> There are also many, many books that once I have read them I will never read them again. Gone With The Wind,


I'm relieved to know I'm not the only one that doesn't plan to reread Gone With the Wind. It took me 3 attempts before I finally got through it. The movie on the other hand I've seen at least 100 times. It's probably one of the few movies I preferred over its book.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I read it when I was in the 9th grade. It took me 6 weeks, which was an eternity for me at that time. I so hated the ending. I would have destroyed the book if it had not been a library book.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I re-read frequently. To re-immerse myself in a favorite story or a favorite world, or to revisit "old friends."


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

when times get stressfull an old friend is read again. Also some to me are worth a second read. I used to read the Tolkien trilogy yearly. I would read again but it is not on the kindle.
Sylvia


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't generally reread.  So many books, so little time........

That being said I did read Johnny Tremain 4 times in high school (and I think one other time since then).  One of my all time favs.  There are also a few I plan to reread at some point in time: Dracula, Gone With The Wind, The Three Musketeers, The Scarlet Pimpernel.  Can you say eclectic?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I reread all the time.  I always have.  If a book touches something in me, I will revisit it time and again.  I rewatch movies, too.  These are like old friends.  I don't toss aside my friends because I've already heard all their stories.  It's fun to hear them again.  

I'm replacing all of my DTB's available on Kindle with my Christmas gift cards, but only those that I know I will reread.  I'm going author-by-author.  As I go through a shelf and buy the e-book, I clear off the shelf of those I have replaced and those I'm sure I won't reread.  Books I know I will reread but are not available on Kindle stay on the shelf.  In the last week, I have replaced 10 books, kept 6 and packed up 21 for donation.  So far, my plan is working.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I pretty much have to re-read, otherwise I'd be spending the house payment on books.    I have found that I am downloading old friends as much as new books onto my Kindle.  I already had a lot of old friends from Baen in e-book format, they're all on my Kindle now - saves lugging around my hardbacks!  Right now I'm trying to limit myself to buying only old friends that I can't currently find the DTV of in the mess that is my house - most of them are lost somewhere in a box, and there are a lot of boxes!  I can't wait for my gift cards to arrive from my Amazon CC - I've already spent the book budget between a trip to B&N last night and my Amazon purchases the last week  

Katiekat


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I don't toss aside my friends because I've already heard all their stories. It's fun to hear them again.


I do.

No, wait, that's not what I meant!  <removing foot>

I am more likely to re-read a book than re-see a movie. Movies must hang with me more. Though occasionally, I do like to re-read or re-see something that had a surprise ending. I want to go back and figure out what I should have seen the first time to not have been surprised.

I do listen to friends re-tell their stories. . .sometimes they change. 

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I do listen to friends re-tell their stories. . .sometimes they change.
> 
> Ann


The beauty of it is that after a while, you don't remember the stories anyway.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I do re-read books that have touched me deeply..... but I agree that there are so many books that I want to read for the first time that it's a balancing act.  I think that is why I enjoy book series if they are well written.  I get to enjoy favorite characters once again while still reading a new story.  That said, there are books that I would never waste another minute on.... so no re-reading there.  A book has to be very well written for me to enjoy it more than once. I've read most of my favorites at least three or four times each.  Kind of like my favorite pair of blue jeans.  I have other pairs that I wear and they are okay.  But, if I want to be "comfy" I grab my favorite pair.  Guess I have my favorite "comfy" books too.  I still re-read my favorite childhood books every once in a while and still totally enjoy them!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

There are some authors I tend to re-read a lot (such as Clifford D. Simak, Roger Zelazny, Rex Stout, etc.). There are other authors that I tend to re-read only specific works.  But I do re-read a lot. Particularly now that I can read all those older things again without breathing in all that paper dust.

Mike


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Frequently when I reread something, I see something new in it, or see things from a new perspective. Many of my favorite books I first read when I was a teenager, so I see something different in them when I reread them as an almost 50 year old.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

So far the only book I've re-read is Heart of Darkness, and only because I had it assigned for two different classes.
Way too many new books i want to read to re-read one right now, though I plan to re-read my favs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have books I reread in between reading the new books.  It's like food.  Sometimes I'm in the mood for haute cuisine, sometimes I'm in the mood for something new, sometimes I'm in the mood for comfort food.  Rereads are comfort food.

Betsy


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not a re-reader because there are so many things I haven't read and so little time to read them.  But y'all have me rethinking that policy; maybe I'm missing out on enjoying some old friends.  As a kid I did a lot of re-reading because we could only afford books for birthdays and Christmas, and we weren't very close to a library.  My paperback copies of The Lord of the Rings and Watership Down literally fell apart, I'd read them so many times.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Ive reread Stephen Kings Dark Tower series multiple times. Its amazing how much you pick up the 2nd and 3rd time through them. Ive also read the Stand a few times.

And of course the Douy Rhimes Bible.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would say half of what I read is something that I have read before. 

I love to re-read books. There are some that I will re-read many years after my initial read and then there are those that I re-read whenever I am in the mood. If I read a series, I will re-read the series before the next book comes out. Sometimes I will re-read the series after finishing the latest book. There are books that I get and I fly through because I am so excited and that I re-read shortly there after because I know that I flew through it an missed some of the details.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

The only book I can recall re-reading was The Outsiders, by S.E. Hinton years after I read it as a teen. I think I did re-read some books when I was a kid, The Pigman also comes to mind.

I have thought about re-reading Geek Love if it is ever Kindled... I loved that book but read it so long ago, I barely remember it. There are just so many books I haven't read I can not imagine going backward.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

So many books, so little time! I seldom reread, but I did reread The Hummingbird's Daughter twice, and I've read Patrick O'Brian's twenty volume set of Jack Aubrey sea novels twice and Forester's Hornblower set three times. Otherwise I seldom do...except for my own Distant Cousin stories, of course. That's because I have to be sure the next one is consistent with the earlier ones. Besides, I like them!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I am a ...when it's over it's over person.  I do not re-read books with one exception....To Kill a Mockingbird.  I re-read this every few years.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I never re-read books. There are so many books out there that I will never get to and if I re-read books, I will get to even less of the new ones I want to read. Besides, I can remember stories for a long time and if I already know how it ends, I don't want to read it again. It just takes the fun out of it.


----------



## Heidi (Dec 16, 2008)

> I never re-read books. There are so many books out there that I will never get to and if I re-read books, I will get to even less of the new ones I want to read. Besides, I can remember stories for a long time and if I already know how it ends, I don't want to read it again. It just takes the fun out of it.


This is me - exactly. But you said it better than I did.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I never re-read books...I can remember stories for a long time and if I already know how it ends, I don't want to read it again. It just takes the fun out of it.


Interesting! I think of it like watching a movie a second time. When I know how it ends I still enjoy it, but I also enjoy seeing how it was put together, how the characters are developed, how the scenery is handled, how individual scenes are put together.

I wonder if writers tend to do that. Maybe that helps me be one!

Al
Distant Cousin author, after all


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still reading "Gravity's Rainbow", alas not on the Kindle. I started it when I got out of Army and entered college in 1975 and have worn out about six paperback volumes since then. So far I've gathered that it has something to do with Nazi rockets and King Kong.    And Leslie, there's a bit about bananas, too!


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

I reread very infrequently. I did reread a book I had read in my teens, "Wuthering Heights," and I think I enjoyed it much more the second time around. I had a problem getting through Orhan Pamuk's "Snow," so I reread it shortly after the first go-round, and liked it, too, much bettere the second time; I think my reading was more attentive.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I'm still reading "Gravity's Rainbow", alas not on the Kindle. I started it when I got out of Army and entered college in 1975 and have worn out about six paperback volumes since then. So far I've gathered that it has something to do with Nazi rockets and King Kong.  And Leslie, there's a bit about bananas, too!


So you're up to page 40? 

You're a better man than I; I've never come close to being able to read enough of it to get interested enough to read onwards.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Not only have I stuggled with "Gravity's Rainbow" for 30-some years, I've read the concordances and even looked up some of Pynchon's references in order to attempt an understanding of what I think is the world's most frustrating piece of literature. And I STILL don't get it. There are vast tracts that simply overwhelm my comprehension. I STILL can't accustom myself to the abrupt switches in time, place, narration and point of view. I had an easier time with the diction in "Mason & Dixon", and that nearly caused me to abandon the book.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> One of the nice things about living as long as I have is that after about 18 months to 2 years, I can re-read a book and not remember anything about it from previous reads. I am currently doing that with the Harry Bosch series by Michael Connelly. Luckily, I use my wife and daughters' names frequently, so I haven't forgotten them (yet).


I've read several of his books and bought some more recently for Kindle. Good series.

I don't re-read books. Once I read it, I know what happens, and I'm anxious to move on to something new.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

When I was younger I would re-read things over and over again, re-watch things over and over again, re-listen to things, etc, etc. At the time, I remember my mom saying "Adults don't like to listen to the same thing over and over" after I was listening to a cassette for the 4th time or so, so when I got older I chalked it up to immaturity. 

However, it hasn't really changed much with me. It infuriates my roommate that I'm happy to watch the same episode of a show multiple times if nothing else is on, and the same goes for books. A lot of times when I re-read a book I find something I missed that makes total sense now that I've read the ending. 

Sometimes I do it for the nostalgia of it all. There's a series of children's books by Tove Jansson that I could read once a day without getting sick of, because it reminds me so much of where I got the books, and how I felt back then. Similarly I could read Neil Gaiman's Sandman comics until the cows came home without ever getting bored. 

On the other hand, I'm sure my mom still shudders about that side of me, so it really does all boil down to your personality, whether or not you get bored from going over something twice or more.


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

Teninx, I admire your persistence.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> On the other hand, I'm sure my mom still shudders about that side of me, so it really does all boil down to your personality, whether or not you get bored from going over something twice or more.


My Mom was the same way. She gets bored easily and always has to be doing something new. She's an avid reader, but she can only sit and just read for so long and then she's got to be out and doing. She has never understood how I can re-read and re-watch. I say, if you enjoy a steak once, you'll probably enjoy it again.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't think my mother has ever re-read a book in her life. My father, on the other hand, reads books over and over again. I guess I just got sort of a blending of their genes.

L


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Every year or two I go through my books and get rid of any that don't pass a simple test. Will I reread this? If not, away it goes.
> 
> This system works great. I have about 800 books on my shelves and more in boxes. And I fully intend to reread each and every one of them as soon as they stop publishing new ones!


  Sounds like a good plan


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I rarely ever reread a book. It has to be pretty darn special for me to read it again. There are just so many books out there that I want to read. Before the Kindle, I was constantly at the library borrowing books. I simply loved to browse the shelves and look at them. Now with the Kindle and all the bargains that abound & the free books that are available, there are still many, many books to read.

One book I do read over and over is the Bible, but that's a different situation. As for novels, I rarely reread books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I'm still reading "Gravity's Rainbow", alas not on the Kindle. I started it when I got out of Army and entered college in 1975 and have worn out about six paperback volumes since then. So far I've gathered that it has something to do with Nazi rockets and King Kong.  And Leslie, there's a bit about bananas, too!


I never heard of it. Now I'm going to have to do research....

My mom never reread books, I do quite often. But then, I have to read something all the time, cereal boxes if that's all there is, so if I've got nothing else to read that interests me, I'll pick up a book out of my collection. Less likely to happen now with the Kindle.

Here's a question for those who say they never reread. Do you keep books you buy? Or do you get rid of books when you're done with them? Or not buy at all, just get them from the library?

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I donate the books I buy to the library. Sometimes they make it on the shelf, others are sold and the library profits. The only books I keep are research type books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, we do that too with the ones that don't make the cut!  Love to help the library!

Betsy


----------



## Heidi (Dec 16, 2008)

> Here's a question for those who say they never reread. Do you keep books you buy? Or do you get rid of books when you're done with them? Or not buy at all, just get them from the library?


I do not keep the books I buy. I pass them along to someone else, usually my mom, my sister in law, my mother in law, a co-worker. I tell them to pass them along to someone else who might enjoy them when they are done. I never expect to get a book back.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I used to borrow a lot of books from our library. But I still bought books too and have shelves full of them as evidence of that. I would either give them away or try to sell them on ebay after me and my sisters read them. That's why I love the Kindle....I can read all I want and not have to figure out what to do with the ones I finish!  I rarely ever keep a book, unless it was something really, really special. My daughter is the opposite though....she will re-read books many, many times. She definitely gets her money's worth!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I never heard of it. Now I'm going to have to do research....
> 
> My mom never reread books, I do quite often. But then, I have to read something all the time, cereal boxes if that's all there is, so if I've got nothing else to read that interests me, I'll pick up a book out of my collection. Less likely to happen now with the Kindle.
> 
> ...


 I like the hardcovers for my bookselves so I keep those but I donate the paperbacks or pass them along to somebody who is looking to read them.


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't reread unless I've absolutely run out of interesting new books to read. When I was a kid, this happened pretty frequently because our library was tiny. It doesn't seem like a possibility since I've gotten the Kindle, though.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

I re-read and re-listen. I have an hour drive to work and you can't read while your driving (well you could it just may not be a smart idea) so I listen to books on tape. Most of the audio books I have are books I have already read that why if I stop paying attention to the audio (not the road--hopefully ) I can get right back into the story. Some books just stick with you.

LSbookend


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I reread quite often, I have some paperbacks that I bought at booksells in junior high. Heinlein, Asimov, Niven, Norten, Norse, Hambley  and Zelazny all are good for a reread when I am in the mood for Sci-Fi. I read a lot of Fantasy & Para-normal now, mixed in with some mystery, etymology and backpacking how-to's. I guess read 5 or 6 books a week, with half of them being rereads.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Woo-Hoo, no longer Dr. Seuss!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Congrates!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> Woo-Hoo, no longer Dr. Seuss!


*Hello Lewis *


----------

